# Advice Needed



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I would give them a few more weeks, but keep checking every 7 days or so.
I thought my hive was queen less,, ordered a new queen.
Queen arrived and danged if I didn't find larva in the bee hive. So give em a week or so.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Agree with Ben. I would check back in a week and if you don't see the queen, eggs, or larvae get a new one. By the timeline you laid out you could see eggs or larvae up to seven days old then. You may need to give them another week to be sure unless you are good at picking up eggs.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmath.htm

It takes time to raise a queen and just as much time to get her mated and laying.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I worry about my cutouts being queenright too. More often than not you will find her laying soon enough. If they raised their own queen it could take over a month before she has hatched, mated, returned, and starts laying well.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I'd give them at least 10 days. It can take a month for them to raise up a new queen.


----------



## Panhandle Scott (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Advice Needed - Update*

Since I had to go and feed syrup today to the hive I decided to look again. This time I noticed eggs and uncapped larvae so this is a good sign. Still did not see the queen, I think she is Carl Lewis of the bee world.

My next problem is I had placed several frames of wax covered Plasticell in there, no drawn foundation just straight brand new frames/foundation. Last check I thought they were taking to them but they are not. They have actually started to attach their free form rubber banded combs to them. I worked all of that loose but they will just re-attach eventaully.

So to help with my problem do I.....

Re-wax the frames to give it and them a boost.

Let them do their own thing and wait till Spring and add a deep body on top for them to work up and on with drawn foundation. Probelm with that is I don't want a complete mess of the box they are in right now.

Find somebody willing to exchange drawn frames for new ones.

Can't replace with any other drawn frames since that would be robbing from Peter to pay Paul at this time of year. Also the bees are expanding on their free form comb and all of their stores are in them as well as eggs/larvae. 

My answer is to find somebody willing to exchange but that can be tough since drawn foundation is invaluable at times.

Anyway...thanks for all of the previous advice. I have still alot to learn and to me if you don't learn something new everyday life can be boring.


----------

